
India bans 59 Chinese apps including Tik-Tok - mandar_badve22
https://www.firstpost.com/tech/news-analysis/india-ban-chinese-app-live-updates-tik-tok-share-it-banned-news-list-of-chinese-apps-indian-government-8539361.html
======
mandar_badve22
Here is the list of apps blocked by the government: 1\. TikTok 2\. Shareit 3\.
Kwai 4\. UC Browser 5\. Baidu map 6\. Shein 7\. Clash of Kings 8\. DU battery
saver 9\. Helo 10\. Likee 11\. YouCam makeup 12\. Mi Community 13\. CM Browers
14\. Virus Cleaner 15\. APUS Browser 16\. ROMWE 17\. Club Factory 18\. Newsdog
19\. Beutry Plus 20\. WeChat 21\. UC News 22\. QQ Mail 23\. Weibo 24\. Xender
25\. QQ Music 26\. QQ Newsfeed 27\. Bigo Live 28\. SelfieCity 29\. Mail Master
30\. Parallel Space 31\. Mi Video Call – Xiaomi 32\. WeSync 33\. ES File
Explorer 34\. Viva Video – QU Video Inc 35\. Meitu 36\. Vigo Video 37\. New
Video Status 38\. DU Recorder 39\. Vault- Hide 40\. Cache Cleaner DU App
studio 41\. DU Cleaner 42\. DU Browser 43\. Hago Play With New Friends 44\.
Cam Scanner 45\. Clean Master – Cheetah Mobile 46\. Wonder Camera 47\. Photo
Wonder 48\. QQ Player 49\. We Meet 50\. Sweet Selfie 51\. Baidu Translate 52\.
Vmate 53\. QQ International 54\. QQ Security Center 55\. QQ Launcher 56\. U
Video

